# New chickens fighting need help



## redneckcgil29 (May 13, 2013)

Picked up 3 new chickens yesterday and added them to my coop along with my 4 wyandottes and the wyandottes are not liking it.. The wyandottes stay in the run while the new birds stay in the run. Every once In a while my new buff will come out and 2 go after it and it runs right back in the coop, is this normal???? I moved my chicken tractor right by the back door so I can keep a eye on them.. I just don't want my birds to get hurt what should I do


----------



## Shohenth (Aug 28, 2013)

redneckcgil29 said:


> Picked up 3 new chickens yesterday and added them to my coop along with my 4 wyandottes and the wyandottes are not liking it.. The wyandottes stay in the run while the new birds stay in the run. Every once In a while my new buff will come out and 2 go after it and it runs right back in the coop, is this normal???? I moved my chicken tractor right by the back door so I can keep a eye on them.. I just don't want my birds to get hurt what should I do


I just added 4 new chickens but I have them in my small coop which sits right next to my large coop. This way they can see and hear each other and maybe get use to each other. I will keep them separated for about 5 days to reduce the pecking order fighting.


----------



## redneckcgil29 (May 13, 2013)

Well my problem is that I just have a tractor and not another coop


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Getting aquainted;*

They will get aquainted but it will take time. It's best to have them close to each other but seperated until they do. I like to quarantine new birds from the others for a short time anyhow unless I'm sure of where they came from.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

CharlieEcho said:


> They will get aquainted but it will take time. It's best to have them close to each other but seperated until they do. I like to quarantine new birds from the others for a short time anyhow unless I'm sure of where they came from.


I do the same thing, but also the have to reestablish the pecking order too


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

redneckcgil29 said:


> Picked up 3 new chickens yesterday and added them to my coop along with my 4 wyandottes and the wyandottes are not liking it.. The wyandottes stay in the run while the new birds stay in the run. Every once In a while my new buff will come out and 2 go after it and it runs right back in the coop, is this normal???? I moved my chicken tractor right by the back door so I can keep a eye on them.. I just don't want my birds to get hurt what should I do


lock them all in the coop or whatever you have & they should have things worked out within a couple days. as long as there is no blood leave them alone. if you mess with them & try to baby them this process will take even longer.


----------

